# Frontend für Datenbankzugriff



## Guest (18. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Situation:
Ein Kunde hat eine bestehende Datenbank, integriert in einen Typo3-Webauftritt.
Leider bietet ihm Typo3 nicht die gewünschte Funktionalität, was das Bearbeiten der Datensätze angeht.
Jetzt soll evtl. einen unabhängige Anwendung diesen Teil übernehmen.
Ich suche also nach einer Lösung die mir einen Teil des Weges zwischen JDBC/JDO und Swing abnimmt.
Also eine Art "Eingabefrontend". Hat da jemand eine Idee, vielleicht gar nicht unbedingt direkt aus dem Datenbankumfeld? (ließe sich ja mit JDO etc. u.U. erschlagen)

mfG

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## muckelzwerg (18. Sep 2008)

Na toll. Wohl länger nicht hier gewesen. 
Der "Gast" bin ich.


----------



## FArt (18. Sep 2008)

Sorry, keine Antwort auf die Frage...

Wäre da ein Plugin für Typo3 nicht praktischer? So muss ich ja immer die Applikation wechseln, je nachdem was ich gerade machen möchte. Eigentlich sollte das doch als Administrator (oder Moderator oder Autor) über Typo3 erledigt werden, oder?


----------



## muckelzwerg (18. Sep 2008)

Das Typo3 Backend soll dann gar nicht mehr für die Editoren verwendet werden.
Die Sachbearbeiter würden "am liebsten in Excel arbeiten".
Das Plugin existiert ja als solches für die Tabellen etc.
Aber der Backend-Editor kommt nicht sonderlich gut an.
Es würde dann darauf hinauslaufen, dass die Webseiten noch über Typo3 generiert und verwaltet werden, der Inhalt aber extern bearbeitet wird.
Die Sachbearbeiter legen nur Datensätze an und verändern sie, mit dem eigentlichen Auftritt haben sie nichts zu tun.
(Grundsätzlich wäre auch eine komplett unabhängige Lösung denkbar, aber da Typo3 als CMS so oder so eingesetzt wird...)  

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## Gast (18. Sep 2008)

Was braucht denn der Kunde an Funktionalität?


----------



## muckelzwerg (18. Sep 2008)

Jede Woche was neues 
Naja, die Listenansicht und Multiedit-Möglichkeiten sind nicht das Wahre.
Die Leute wollen zum Beispiel eine Liste der Personendatensätze (100 oder mehr) untereinander stehen haben und direkt "wie in Excel" bearbeiten können.
Typo3 kann die Listenansicht erzeugen.
Es lässt sich auch angeben welche Felder pro Datensatz angezeigt werden können.
Problem dabei ist z.B., das Referenzen und Felder die mit m:m Tabellen zusammenhängen nicht den "gewünschten" Inhalt sondern eben die SchlüsselID oder den Refcount enthalten.
Dann kann man die Liste auch nicht durchgehen und ein einzelnes Feld direkt bearbeiten.
Entweder bearbeitet man den ganzen Datensatz einzeln,
oder das gewünschte Feld in allen Datensätzen gleichzeitig.
Bei einem Feld mit RichtTextEditor macht es wenig Spaß wenn der Editor dann 100mal untereinander geladen wird ...
(weder dem Sachbearbeiter noch dem Browser)
So in der Art sind die Probleme.
Andere Dinge sind z.B. eine komfortable Datensatzsuche über m:m Tabellen hinweg, und dann am Besten noch als Filter in der Listenansicht integriert...
Solche Probleme lassen sich alle "irgendwie" basteln, aber nicht mehr mit einfacher Konfiguration erledigen.
Und leider sieht es so aus, das es keine Stelle für die Wartung des Systems geben wird. 
Wenn wir diese Funktionen also alle irgendwie in Typo3 "reinzaubern" und später mal was geändert werden soll, blickt da natürlich niemand durch.
Versionswechsel etc. wird dann auch zum Problem.
Der Vorteil einer Java Lösung wäre, dass vor Ort (ist ne Hochschule) immer kompetente Java-Entwickler sind.

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## sparrow (18. Sep 2008)

Ich habe einmal eine ähnliche Herausforderung gemacht, dabei ging es um einen Produktkatalog und das Webfrontend war Joomla!.
Irgendwo müssen die Daten für die Einträge ja herkommen. Schreiben die entsprechenden Sachbearbeiter die Daten tastächlich erst an dieser Stelle oder werden sie bereits irgendwo anders erfasst? Ist zweiteres der Fall lässt sich vielleicht eine Bridge entwickeln die viel Arbeit spart.

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## muckelzwerg (19. Sep 2008)

Die Daten liegen typischerweise in Papierform oder in PDFs vor.
Leider sind das Projekte, die da beschreiben werden und da gibt es so viele verschiedene Formen, dass man die nicht "importieren" kann.
Eingabemasken für die Datensätze sind auch nicht das Problem,
das geht mit Typo3 auch noch ganz gut. 
Es sind vermeintlich "einfache" Features. "Wir hätte gern eine Ansicht soundso", "kann man hier noch einen Button einfügen, der xyz macht?". Und das ist teilweise sehr umsändlich bzw. bricht die Aufwärtskompatibilität.
Ich werds wohl mal mit Java direkt angehen.

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------

